# My first HK!



## ArmyREMF (Sep 18, 2011)

I just bought a USPf 9mm this weekend and I fell instantly in love with it when I picked it up. Tight shot groups right out of the box. I don't think I can shoot any other pistol now! I'm spoiled!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome from southern oregon


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

welcome, and tell me about it lol. once you have an HK, everything els is....just not an HK.

the only thing you could go to now is the HK45. (what i have):numbchuck:


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Started with a USP myself in entering the HK domain. Thats as many years ago and was the spark that caused a bunch more of those fantastic HK's to come reside here. Another is awaiting pick-up now. They grow on you.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

They are great guns--I have 3 of the USP9F model, 2 in .40, and 2 in .45. They are accurate enough, RUGGED, and will do anything you want them to do and ask for more. I love my HKs.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I know the feeling

I have a USP-C 9mm its awesome


----------

